
Nirsoft Control My Monitor - retSava
https://www.nirsoft.net/utils/control_my_monitor.html
======
retSava
Submitted since this solves my, and thus perhaps others needs to control their
monitors.

GUI and CLI application to get/set various properties of your attached
monitors. For windows. Works over the Display Data Channel (eg over HDMI).

In my case, I couldn't (from Windows display settings) lower the display
brightness of my external monitor, leading to eye strain when the room is not
well lit enough. This enables my to reduce the display brightness with ease.

There is an alternative, which can only change brightness but does so with a
minimalistic gui:
[https://github.com/emoacht/Monitorian](https://github.com/emoacht/Monitorian)
(have not tried it).

If not for ergonomics, you can use it to visually be notified when eg a script
is finished, by toggling brightness back and forth.

An alternative to _that_ is to use the snoretoast application with something
like this:

    
    
        alias wakeme='date && /cygdrive/c/Dropbox/tools/notifications-w10/snoretoast/snoretoast.exe -t "hello" -m "wake up goddamit" -p "C:\Dropbox\tools\notifications-w10\mindblown.png" -s "ms-winsoundevent:Notification.Reminder"'
    

thus, you can "longscript.sh ; wakeme". From
[https://github.com/KDE/snoretoast](https://github.com/KDE/snoretoast)

